# favourite movie and Actor



## RevDaniel (Nov 6, 2007)

My favourite movies at the moment seem to the the Habbinal Lecter movies with Hannibal Lecter being my favourite character.
I have asked my fiance, her family to become cannibals als,obut so far i have not been able to get any followers. I really like the way Hannibal always seems to be one step infront of everybody else


----------



## falconboy (Nov 6, 2007)

Mike Myers in the Austin Powers movies. In particular I think the way he plays Fat B*st*rd (sorry mods, thats his name) is just fantastic.


----------



## mindthesole (Nov 6, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> My favourite movies at the moment seem to the the Habbinal Lecter movies with Hannibal Lecter being my favourite actor.
> I have asked my fiance, her family to become cannibals als,obut so far i have not been able to get any followers. I really like the way Hannibal always seems to be one step infront of everybody else



hannibal lector is not an actor, he is a character in a movie (not sure which ACTOR played the part of hannibal)

my favourite would be caddy shack with chevy chase, rodney dangerfield and bill murray my favourite actors.


----------



## bump73 (Nov 6, 2007)

all time favourite has to be BARAKA... especially when i'm in the right frame of mind for it


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 6, 2007)

Anything subtitled with Jackie Chan.....


----------



## AngusBeefisBest (Nov 6, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> My favourite movies at the moment seem to the the Habbinal Lecter movies with Hannibal Lecter being my favourite actor.
> I have asked my fiance, her family to become cannibals als,obut so far i have not been able to get any followers. I really like the way Hannibal always seems to be one step infront of everybody else


 


Its a movie and an actor mate. He's always one step ahead because thats the way the script is written.

Cannibals? If my daughter's boyfriend asked my family to become cannibals for him I'd be getting the shovel out of the shed!!!


----------



## AngusBeefisBest (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't go past Aussie movies. I couldn't really say I had a favorite though.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 6, 2007)

I love Detroit Rock City. I have seen that movie sooo many times and never get sick of it :lol:


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 6, 2007)

*Too many movies to choose from. Lately is has been Heat and my favorite actor for a long time has been DeNiro. *


----------



## Australis (Nov 6, 2007)

Not my fav, but that move "Takeaway" is aussie gold.


----------



## kelly (Nov 6, 2007)

Anchorman is my favourite of all time, love Will Ferrell.


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 6, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> My favourite movies at the moment seem to the the Habbinal Lecter movies with Hannibal Lecter being my favourite character.
> I have asked my fiance, her family to become cannibals als,obut so far i have not been able to get any followers. I really like the way Hannibal always seems to be one step infront of everybody else




Im sorry but that is a bit disturbing, you want your fiances family to become cannibals also?
Does that mean your a cannibal?

oh and my favourite movie is dirty dancing!


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 6, 2007)

hes not a movie star but chris lilly in Summer Heights High was awesome.


----------



## suna (Nov 6, 2007)

Jason Statham in Lock stock, snatch and crank!

Also, Al Pacino...Scarface baby!


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 6, 2007)

I am not a Cannibal but just have fun stirring the family members of my fiance. Although i looked up a Cannibals receipe on the net. I asked my fiance if she was interested in such a meal but was declined. When My partners mother cooks a meal i try to think of what human bolidy parts would be good being added to the meal.


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 6, 2007)

ummmmmmm i think ill leave this one alone............


----------



## krusty (Nov 6, 2007)

movie's are house of a 1000 corpes or devils rejects they are both the best,actor is sid haig.


----------



## slither (Nov 6, 2007)

um would have to say mike myers also foraustin powers and close behind jet li i any of his movies especially kiss of the dragon


----------



## slim6y (Nov 6, 2007)

gee Rev - you sound like a real swell guy.. I'd have a chortle too if you asked me and my family to become cannibals... 

And I thought the title was favourite movie and actor not your fantasy... so wouldn't that be Silence of the Lambs or Hannibal and maybe Anthony Hopkins as an actor?

But of course - you could always do what that german guy did - advertised for someone who didn't mind dying and then eat them... Unfortunately that fellow was arrested for murder - he didn't have the script I guess.


----------



## AngusBeefisBest (Nov 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> gee Rev - you sound like a real swell guy.. I'd have a chortle too if you asked me and my family to become cannibals...
> 
> And I thought the title was favourite movie and actor not your fantasy... so wouldn't that be Silence of the Lambs or Hannibal and maybe Anthony Hopkins as an actor?
> 
> But of course - you could always do what that german guy did - advertised for someone who didn't mind dying and then eat them... Unfortunately that fellow was arrested for murder - he didn't have the script I guess.


 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 6, 2007)

oooooooooh you reminded me.. romeo must die is one of the best movies too


----------



## slim6y (Nov 6, 2007)

And while we're on topics of hereos - AngusBeefisBest is my newest hereo he/she/it/them/cow laughed at something I wrote...


----------



## AngusBeefisBest (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm one heroic bovine


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> Anchorman is my favourite of all time, love Will Ferrell.



Oooh! that movie has _the_ best pick-up line of all time


----------



## Adzo (Nov 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> But of course - you could always do what that german guy did - advertised for someone who didn't mind dying and then eat them... Unfortunately that fellow was arrested for murder - he didn't have the script I guess.



He got away with it the first time. He shouldn't have done the sequel.


----------



## mindthesole (Nov 6, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> I am not a Cannibal but just have fun stirring the family members of my fiance. Although i looked up a Cannibals receipe on the net. I asked my fiance if she was interested in such a meal but was declined. When My partners mother cooks a meal i try to think of what human bolidy parts would be good being added to the meal.



you seem to have some issues mate. that attitude is the same as someone who takes their snakes out in public just to 'stir people up'.


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 6, 2007)

John Wayne in The Searchers. Steve McQueen in Bullitt a close second and third would be Arnold Shwarznegger in Predator. But the Duke has always been my hero.

Simone.


----------



## kelly (Nov 6, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Oooh! that movie has _the_ best pick-up line of all time



Ron Burgundy: I wanna say something. I'm gonna put it out there; if you like it, you can take it, if you don't, send it right back....
...I want to be onyou. 
[Veronica turns and walks away] 
Ron Burgundy: Wait. Wait, wait, wait, wait, wait. I... I wanna be on you. 


:lol::lol::lol: 
That it?


----------



## Adzo (Nov 6, 2007)

Brick's "Pants Party" is better.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 6, 2007)

Hardly find taking snakes in public to scare people amusing. I make jokes about becoming a cannibal but have no desire to eat human beings. A joke


----------



## slim6y (Nov 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *breathe* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *breathe* 

Oh, that's a great joke!!! Wonderful joke...

Incidentally I really like Once Were Warriors and Temuera Morrisson - He was cool!


----------



## Adzo (Nov 6, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Temuera Morrisson - He *was* cool!



Then he took part in the raping of Boba Fett and the Star Wars franchise.


----------



## mindthesole (Nov 6, 2007)

had to edit...


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

i wouldn't worry about it too much RevDaniel, way way WAY too many people on this site lack both a sense of humour, and basic perception.


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> Ron Burgundy: I wanna say something. I'm gonna put it out there; if you like it, you can take it, if you don't, send it right back....
> ...I want to be onyou.
> [Veronica turns and walks away]
> Ron Burgundy: Wait. Wait, wait, wait, wait, wait. I... I wanna be on you.
> ...



that's the one! :lol:


----------



## ytamarin (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmm a couple of my faves would be:
Franka Potente as Lola in Run Lola Run, and
Will Ferrell as Harold Crick in Stranger Than Fiction.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

mine would be Edward Norton in American History X


----------



## ytamarin (Nov 6, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> mine would be Edward Norton in American History X


Yeah good choice.


----------



## Jen (Nov 6, 2007)

Oceans 11 and 13, George Clooney and Brad Pitt


----------



## Adzo (Nov 6, 2007)

There's nothing funny about cannibalism...unless your eating a clown.


----------



## thenicewitch (Nov 6, 2007)

My all time fav is ' Interview with a vampire'. I also love 'Valintine'.

My fav actor is David Boreanaz because he is hot.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 6, 2007)

Russell Crowe in Romper Stomper was good, and Denzel Washington in Training Day. They both are in a new movie coming soon called Gangster or American Gangster. I think it will be a good one.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 6, 2007)

hard to pick a favorite actor or a fav movie, but im a big fan of Will Smith and Adam Sandler


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 6, 2007)

Most things with Johnny Depp and some with Christopher Lee and Bela Logousi (sp?_
and especailly old hammer horror films. (but the later is more favourite type of movies rather than actors.)


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 6, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> mine would be Edward Norton in American History X



This would be my second choice. Great actor isn't he


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

Also of course, who could forget Bruce Campbell, in Army of Darkness. That movie rules.


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 6, 2007)

I love the Hannibal movies but I've only seen Hannibal and Red Dragon so far.
My favourite movies are Pirates of the Caribbean 1, 2 and 3.
I don't have a favourite actor because I like a lot of actors, Johnny Depp, Sean Connery, George Clooney, ect...


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 6, 2007)

Jim carrey, Dick and Jane


----------



## dragons75 (Nov 6, 2007)

Guy pearce in The proposition
Eric bana in chopper
John jarrett in Wolf creek


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

really, John Jarrett? I watched that movie after hearing everyone talking it up.... i just can't see it  Watching that movie all i could think was "Why did they cast the carpenter from better homes & gardens as the bad guy?"

Spent a good portion of the movie waiting for him to Cross over to Noni.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 6, 2007)

a piece of plastic with a light on it in the movie 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 6, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I love Detroit Rock City. I have seen that movie sooo many times and never get sick of it :lol:




hell yeah a great movie!


----------



## mindthesole (Nov 6, 2007)

Fuscus said:


> a piece of plastic with a light on it in the movie 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)



that would have to be the worst movie ever! 2 hours of my life i cant get back! you can whack that movie on fast forward x4 and not miss a thing yet see it in 1/4 of the time.

GO FEAR AND LOATHING IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ed Norton and Brad Pitt in "Fight Club".
Mike Myers in "Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery".
Eddie Murphy in "Coming to America".
Most of the cast in "The Departed" (even though i cant stand Matt Damon, Leo DiCaprio ans Mark Wahlberg normally).


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 6, 2007)

I forgot one. Matt Damon in the Bourne series, Awesome movies.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 6, 2007)

kelly said:


> Anchorman is my favourite of all time, love Will Ferrell.



Will Ferrell is gold in Stranger than fiction!


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

will ferrell wears thin after a few movies. he's kind of like ben stiller, around too much imho.

that being said i absolutely love anchorman


----------



## Dodie (Nov 6, 2007)

Fear & Loathing In Las Vegas is probably my favourite, I can't really decide who is my favourite but Jonny Depp is certainly up there, also was great in Blow.

Pulp Fiction
Planet Terror
Fight Club, also were great Imo

Have to agree with your statement Bung ^^


----------



## Erin_Jane (Nov 7, 2007)

John Cusack & Alan Alda are my fave actors...

Looooooooove High Fidelity... never get sick of watching it. 

I do love American History X though... I'm not a fan of violent movies but that is one incredible film & very well acted.


----------



## bouncn (Nov 7, 2007)

Usual Suspects - Kevin Spacey or...

Anything directed by his Royal Highness Quentin Tarentino esp Kill Bill 1&2 and Pulp Fiction


----------



## bouncn (Nov 7, 2007)

PS Ed Norton OMG


----------



## Erin_Jane (Nov 7, 2007)

Mmmm yes, Tarantino is fantastic...

Resin Dogs is great 

Another couple of faves would be Garden State & Eternel Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Though I'm generally anti-Jim Carrey!


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 7, 2007)

Bubba Ho-Tep Bruce Campbell


----------



## bouncn (Nov 7, 2007)

Brock Lobster said:


> Bubba Ho-Tep Bruce Campbell




WICKED - Bruce Campbell I forgot all about him. Army of Darkness :shock:


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 7, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> Mmmm yes, Tarantino is fantastic...
> 
> Resin Dogs is great
> 
> Another couple of faves would be Garden State & Eternel Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Though I'm generally anti-Jim Carrey!


_
reservoir_ dogs, but yes it is a great movie


----------



## Erin_Jane (Nov 7, 2007)

hahahaha... oh god i'm an idiot!! It's even sitting on the shelf in front of me!!!

Speaking of resin dogs tho... I'm going to buy their new album tomorrow I think!!


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 7, 2007)

Running on Empty, starring Terry Serio, it is an Aussie cult classic. It helps if you are into iconic Aussie muscle cars too!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 8, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Running on Empty, starring Terry Serio, it is an Aussie cult classic. It helps if you are into iconic Aussie muscle cars too!




*That's an awesome movie. I haven't seen it in ages. *


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 8, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> I make jokes about becoming a cannibal but have no desire to eat human beings. A joke


Nice try, cats already out of the bag now mate. :lol::lol:


----------



## firedragon (Nov 8, 2007)

mad max, running on empty, romper stomper good movies but there's too many to mention so for actors and you'll get the idea of movies, Christopher Walkin, Mike Myers, Will Farrel, Eddie Murphy. Robbin Williams, Jason Stathom, Sean Connery, Samual L Jackson, Robert Daniro, Al Pachino, Jessica Alba, Matt Damon, jay and Silent Bob, Anthony Hopkins, Brad Pitt, Anjelina Jole, Ben Stiller, Jonny Depp, Reese Witherspoon, George Clooney, Steven Segal (sad i know but some of his moveis are really good), Mark Dacascos, Dwayne "the rock" Johnson, Brendon Fraiser, Will Smith, Tommy Lee Jones, Billy Connelly, Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee, Vin Diesel, Bruce willis, Michelle Rodriguez, Milla Jovovich, Keanu Reeves, Brandon Lee, Wesley Snipes, Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale, Adam Sandler, Chris Rock, Jack Black, Ryan Reynolds, Rob Schneider...... just to name a few and oh my god i can watch too much tv the list goes on but i'll leave it at that


----------



## Minion (Nov 8, 2007)

On a really low brow level have to say most of the movies from Director Kevin Smith,
Clerks, Mall rats, Chasing Amy, Jay and Silent Bob strike back, Clerks 2. Who doesn't love necrophelia and beastiality :lol::shock:
Brandon Lee in the Crow was great in its time.
Deliverance, was the most traumatic I knew nothing about it and thought it was going to be a nice camping movie  :lol: and brought the whole "Squeel like a Pig" comment a whole lot more meaning. Although The Hills Have Eyes has put me off horror movies for the moment.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2007)

Ahhh kevin Smith and interspecies erotica... yes.. who else but Kevin?


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 8, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth
V for Vendetta
Pulp Fiction
Fight Club
Big Fish
MirrorMask
Memoirs Of A Geisha
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Lord Of War
Dangerous Beauty
Dirty Dancing
Starwars
Sin City
Lord Of The Rings Trilogy (I've watched fellowship x5, towers x3, return x9)
Gladiator
Braveheart
The Exorcist
Undead
Devil's Rejects
Kung Fu Hustle
House Of Flying Daggers


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 8, 2007)

When Lord of the rings came out i saw them all about 5 times each.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 8, 2007)

One day when I can be bothered i'm going to watch all three in a row.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> When Lord of the rings came out i saw them all about 5 times each.



HAHA!! That's like 5 x 3 hours (15 hours) each movie... 45 hours!!!

But they were great movies... I was a little let down by some of the special effects, but golem was just magic!


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 8, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> John Cusack & Alan Alda are my fave actors...
> 
> Looooooooove High Fidelity... never get sick of watching it.
> .



I agree Erin, i love John Cusask. High Fidelity is great but i like him in Grosse Point Blank

Simone.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 8, 2007)

i saw a marathon of the second lord of the rings then the return of the king. was bloody exhausting! i would not want to see all three in one sitting :shock:

as for actors, i left out Natalie Portman (she almost made jaja bigs forgiveable), and scarlett johanson, who dosn't love watching Scarlett?


----------



## Jen (Nov 8, 2007)

i've already posted, but i have to say that The Stand is a classic movie


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 8, 2007)

I've seen a marathon of all three extended edition Lord of the Rings movies and boy was I tired when it finished 11 hours later on the new year at 4 in the morning.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 8, 2007)

Ahem.. Megan Fox...


----------



## oxyranus (Nov 8, 2007)

morgan freeman shaw shank redemption or alpacino in the godfather


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 8, 2007)

oxyranus said:


> morgan freeman shaw shank redemption or alpacino in the godfather



Oxy you are person with good taste. This one movie my partner and i enjoy watching.
Instead of going out drinking {wasting money} we barely ever drink and just buy dvd's every now and again. We enjoy life this way far more.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 8, 2007)

cool photos, fair enough to post the actors you like also


----------



## Jen (Nov 8, 2007)

Is that Megan Fox? nice eyes and lips, whats she in?


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 8, 2007)

She's in Transformers. Not so much a great actor. Hot though >.>


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 8, 2007)

i reckon too


----------



## mandie (Nov 8, 2007)

Robert De Niro.......................in any movie, is the best!!!:lol:


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 8, 2007)

Apocalypto
Planet of the Apes(All 5 films and 1974 TV series. NOT including Tim Burtons crappy remake)
Greystoke:The legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (NOT Tim Burtons crappy remake)
Swiss Family Robinson
Signs
Gladiator
Master and Commander:The far side of the world
The Machinist
Interview with the Vampire
Shadow of the Vampire
Gullivars Travels (Ted Danson version)
Robinson Crusoe (Peirce Brosnan version)
Every Which Way But loose
Any Which Way You Can
The Fly (remake with Goldblum)
A Clockwork Orange
Oliver!
This is Spinal Tap
Once Were Warriors
American History X
My Cousin Vinny
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
The Warriors
The New World
Black Robe
Dances with Wolves
Untamed heart
Equilibrium
Reign of Fire
Back to the Future Trilogy
Rambo Trilogy
The Postman
Waterworld
Predator 1 and 2 (NOT AvP)
The Green Mile
The Wickerman (NOT Nicolas Cages crappy remake)
Kill Bill 1 and 2
Shawshank Redemption
Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves
Casualties of War
American Psycho
Wizard of Oz
Island at the Top of the World
Blue Lagoon
The Omega Man
Clan of the Cave Bear
Quest for Fire
Passion of the Christ
Castaway (With Oliver Reed and Amanda Donohoe)
Pumping Iron
Time Machine(Both versions)
An American Werewolf in London
The Company of Wolves
Schwarzenegger movies

Mickey Rooney movies
The Carry On movies.

Some of my Fav Actors:

Mickey Rooney, Christian Bale, Gerard Butler, Arnold, Sylvester, Clint Eastwood, Kevin Costner, Oliver Reed, Judy Garland, Edward Norton, Michael J Fox, Charlton Heston


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 9, 2007)

Apocalypto was great.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 9, 2007)

Hard to go past these 2:

Sean Connery as Ramius in Hunt for Red October
Kevin Spacey as Verbal in The Usual Suspects


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mathew Broderick in Ferris Buellers Day Off

How could nobody mention this yet?


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 9, 2007)

The Ring 1 and 2.

Sean Connery was great in the Hunt for the Red October.


----------



## Lozza (Nov 9, 2007)

Anchorman is awesome - Will Ferrell movies are great. 
same with Ben Stiller - Zoolander is classic :lol: 
Starwars, Lord of the Rings and Pirates of the Caribbean - Orlando & Johnny woot 

Howl's Moving Castle, Ghost in the Shell & Ninja Scroll are my fav anime movies


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 9, 2007)

What no one likes Jackass films?? :Or whos those Welsh chaps that emulate them?


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

you mean dirty sanchez? meh, i think they're a cheap rip off personally.

there have been a few good mentions in this thread, however I'm surprised that Arnie hasn't come up at least once for terminator  (unless I missed it)

Kevin Smith movies for the win as well.


----------



## Leigh (Nov 9, 2007)

best movie = Donnie Darko, gets better each watch. Best actor/tres = Toni Collette, and shes aussie!

Josh


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> you mean dirty sanchez? meh, i think they're a cheap rip off personally.
> quote]
> Yeah, that's the one!!
> I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## herpie boy (Nov 9, 2007)

tom green in freddy got fingered. and some must see aussie films like blue murder, post card banditt and razor eaters


----------



## kandi (Nov 9, 2007)

Bram Stoker's Dracula. Interview with a Vampire,Underworld 1 &2 and all the Hannibals especially Hannibal in the making. Flava Beans and Branins.


----------



## kandi (Nov 9, 2007)

that is brains


----------



## firedragon (Nov 9, 2007)

another i havent seen in ages but was great Meet the Feebles..
And anything done by Ed Wood. Man there's so many movies it's hard to pick a fave and think of them all


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 9, 2007)

My fav movie is The Game plan and the ROCK grrr baby he can put his wrestling boots under my bed anyday


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm shallow.. My favourire/series is Enterprise and my favourite actor/actress is Tpol. The reason - obvious to any red blooded male human or vulcan


----------



## deebo (Nov 9, 2007)

im with chimera - kevin spacey in usual suspects!!


----------



## FAY (Nov 9, 2007)

Mine are
Priest
Dog Day Afternoon
Thunderbolt and Lightfoot
The Devils Own
Blood Diamond
And Justice for All
Catch me If you Can

Fav Actors
Al Pacino
Brad Pitt...yum
Ed Harris
Ray Liotta
Leonardo Di Caprio now...not when he was younger
Clint Eastwood


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 10, 2007)

i like saterday night fever


----------



## Erin_Jane (Nov 10, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I agree Erin, i love John Cusask. High Fidelity is great but i like him in Grosse Point Blank
> 
> Simone.


 
Yeh I love Grosse Point Blank too, but I don't have it on DVD yet. I just keep going back to High Fidelity for now


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 10, 2007)

Erin, what about Better off Dead or Hot Pursuit? They're classic Cusack!!


----------



## Oldbeard (Nov 10, 2007)

Kevin Cline and that teen annakin from Star wars in Life as a House. I cried from half way through the movie till the end. I also like Tim Robbins in Shawshank Redemption. Bruce Willis in Sixth Sense and The Kid. Forrest Gump, Fight Club and Christian Slater in Pump up the Volume. and A Beautiful Mind Russell Crowe.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

omg oldbeard you can't seriously think that hayden christiansen is any type of an actor at all surely?! he single handedly destroyed star wars!


----------



## Oldbeard (Nov 10, 2007)

I hate Star Wars, my partner is watching it. Thats why i am on here. I heard he was pretty bad in it though. He was great in Life as a House. Maybe kevin Cline carried him. Awesome movie. Everyone should watch it. I saw it at the movies and everyone came out crying or sniffling. I think all the actors in Star Wars are pretty lame. I could hear it and I think that yoda is the same guy that does Grover on Sesame Street. You have to close your eyes and listen to it LOL


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 10, 2007)

Natalie Portman was wasted on star wars


----------



## Erin_Jane (Nov 11, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> Erin, what about Better off Dead or Hot Pursuit? They're classic Cusack!!


 
Sad to say I still havn't seen either!! There are so many I'm hanging out to see... really need to see stranger that fiction, and started watching Factory Girl the other day... Man Andy Warhol was a weirdo!!

Has anyone seen What the Bleep - Down the Rabbit Hole??? Oh my god!! Best doco I've evr seen. All to do with quantum mechanics but presented in a really watchable kind of way. Just incredible (though I realise it's a doco, not a movie as such... but still, well worth seeing!!)


----------



## GravelRash (Nov 11, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> hes not a movie star but chris lilly in Summer Heights High was awesome.



*hahaha!!! i just saw a few episodes of this a few days ago...
truely sick n twisted in a catchy sorta way... "it like totally!" gave me a mental image of my 14yr old atm LOL :lol::lol::lol:
a movie i can watch anytime would be jeff bridges as the dude in the big lebowski.... combo of all those actors were so good, hilarious. love that movie.
*


----------



## mattmc (Nov 11, 2007)

i like johnny deep and once upon a time in mexico


----------



## cement (Nov 11, 2007)

Team America, and the Martial Arts champ. Man he can act!


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 11, 2007)

"do you know how busy i am, Hans Brix?"

Team America was pure gold :lol:


----------

